
Love After Life: Richard Feynman’s Letter to His Departed Wife (2017) - inetsee
https://www.brainpickings.org/2017/10/17/richard-feynman-arline-letter/
======
kaashmonee
What a heartwrenching letter. I thought it was a great read. There's something
so profound about being human, it confounds all reason.

